# Anyone else supplement goats with glucosamine?



## snapkrackelpop19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello! 
I have a 9 year old pygmy boy who's starting to get creaky. Not bad but figure if I could get him on a supplement now it would help prevent him from getting worse. Most everything out there is directed towards dogs and horses, I'm sure that the supplements can be used on goats I'm just unsure of dosing and what form to give them. I was looking into Next Level glucosamine pellets for horses, thinking that my goat would have no problem chowing down the pellets but they're made with alfalfa which I'd rather not give to my boy with his history of urinary tract stones. Any other recommendations?


----------



## snapkrackelpop19 (Sep 9, 2013)

Bump?


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't have experience with giving glucosamine to goats, but would one of the liquid forms work well for something like this?


----------

